# Problema con GDB: Program exited with code 0377. [RISOLTO]

## jezet

Salve ragazzi, ho un problema con GBD, quando provo ad avviare Amarok mi dà questo errore:

```
 # gdb amarok

warning: Can not parse XML syscalls information; XML support was disabled at compile time.

GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.0.1 p1) 7.0.1

Copyright (C) 2009 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu".

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://bugs.gentoo.org/>...

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/amarok...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/amarok 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

<unknown program name>(6950)/: KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." 

<unknown program name>(6947)/: KUniqueApplication: Pipe closed unexpectedly. 

Program exited with code 0377.

(gdb) 

```

Prima cosa:

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/amarok...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Io ho ricompilato amarok con la flag use debug perchè non trova il debugging symbols??

Poi per quanto riguarda il secondo problema ho guardato un pò su Google e mi sembra di aver capito che si tratti di un bug di GDB.... spero di no...

questa è la mia versione di GDB: sys-devel/gdb 7.0.1 

con kernel: 2.6.35-gentoo-r4

Grazie in anticipo

Ciaooo

EgLast edited by jezet on Sun Oct 03, 2010 6:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

hai aggiunto la cflags "-ggdb" e la features "splitdebug" ?

----------

## jezet

Ciao,

Mi ero dimenticato la features! adesso dopo aver modificato il make.conf devo fare altro... o basta riavviare?? 

grazie, ciaooo

Eg

----------

## ago

dovresti ricompilare semplicemente  :Very Happy: 

----------

